# Leopard colt before



## HGFarm (May 27, 2011)

Here is my little Stormy before he was clipped and then after....

Here he is at five days old







Then this last week- what a fuzzy mess!


----------



## HGFarm (May 27, 2011)

And now here he is after being clipped:


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 27, 2011)

wow appys look like a wonderful gift to unwrap

very nice


----------



## HGFarm (May 27, 2011)

Oh they are always fun!! And I couldnt resist this one- another 'like father like son' photo


----------



## ohmt (May 28, 2011)

Just gorgeous! He definitely looks like his sire. Now you've got me super anxious to unwrap my appy boys!


----------



## Magic (May 28, 2011)

Before you posted the "like father like son" pics I was thinking "he sure looks a lot like his lovely daddy!". Nice!

No clipping yet here; the temps have been in the 30's at night still, yikes!


----------



## Seashells (May 28, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> And now here he is after being clipped:


Laurie, thanks for sharing the photos....that's just too cool! He's so cute.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (May 29, 2011)

He is so handsome Laurie! He looks like the "Legacy" line.  I hope to clip soon, but we are going between hot and cold temps, so I have to decide if I want to blanket, with two colts I'm afraid the blankets might not stay on!


----------



## little lady (May 29, 2011)

Wow! I really like how you showed his color progression. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zipper (May 29, 2011)

That really shows how different they are underneath.

Now will his spots get bigger as he gets older?

Will he get more to them?

Thanks


----------



## AppyLover2 (May 29, 2011)

That's my kind of horse. Cute as a button and spots all over.


----------



## CKC (May 29, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. I love this boy!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (May 30, 2011)

He is stunning! Looks so much like his daddy


----------



## Shawn-Hester Ranch Appys (May 30, 2011)

WOW Laurie! Stormy looks so NICE I love him! I cant wait to get my foals just like STORMY I know I will someday. Thanks for the opportunity of a lifetime for letting me purchase this gorgeous colts Sire!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 30, 2011)

What a pretty boy. I know everyone is busy looking at his spots, but take a minute to look at that head!



Gorgeous!


----------



## HGFarm (May 31, 2011)

Oh Shawn my friend, so nice to see you post here- and yep, taking after his daddy eh?

Thanks for the compliments- this is more towards what I have been breeding for. His spots were hidden under his fuzz.

His spots will not change- he will stay like he is, like his daddy did.



And I do love his head- he is really nicely balanced all over really- still need to get his legs clipped, LOL


----------



## Shari (Jun 3, 2011)

A Polka dotted pony, too cute!



Love nice looking Appy's.


----------



## Shawn-Hester Ranch Appys (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah crazy I know. I finally figured out how to become a member after I talked to you on the phone about how to do it.

As far as posting. I am new to this and like to see what other people say and ideas. I don't want to accidentally mis-lead anyone. I like this website though. Its kinda like a Facebook or Myspace. Its better though... its horse based.

I cant believe how much Stormy and Renegade look like though PSSHHHHHH. Its amazing. And yes Stormy head is very gorgeous I agree JUST like his daddys.

I love Renegades mis mark as well. Its kinda like his signature trademark!!! hahaha.


----------



## topnotchminis (Jun 5, 2011)

Love the spots.


----------

